# My Puppy! (Thoroughly mucked-up version)



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

She is so cute!!

Here is my puppy:










Here name is Sophie Clair Angel Eyes. She is a corgi.

Oh by the way, what is you puppies breed? She looks like a papillion.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Sophie is very cute! My little Corona is a Chihuahua.


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



CoverTune said:


> Sophie is very cute! My little Corona is a Chihuahua.



Thank you, as is your chihuahua!! Short dogs are the best!!!


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

OH HOW ADORABLE! She is such a little thing HOW CUTE! I have to show my mom


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



siberian husky lover12 said:


> OH HOW ADORABLE! She is such a little thing HOW CUTE! I have to show my mom


Which puppy? Both of them are just precious!!!


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*



BabySophieCorgiEyes said:


> She is so cute!!
> 
> Here is my puppy:
> 
> ...


Seems like I've seen that photo before somewhere. Did you post it somewhere else maybe on another forum?


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

No, Why? This is my first board I have ever joined. That is kind of odd. I have it as my icon, maybe thats where you saw it. I hope someone didn't take her picture, that would just be wrong!!!


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Wow-what a coincidence. I just checked out the place where I saw that picture before and they even call her the same name you do. Most odd, indeed.


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9931058/m/2221958188
Is the link with the same puppy and same puppy name... I would look into it if I were you.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

That is strange. 

Even the user name is similar. 

Hrmmm...

To the original poster- where did you get your puppy? Can you post a link to their website?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

I got my girl from Rocky Mountain Chihuahuas in Alberta - fantastic people!

http://www.rockymountainminiatures.com/www.rockymountainminiatures.com//dogs/


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

that sure seems to be the same pic. I would look into that Staci


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*



anjamaka said:


> http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9931058/m/2221958188
> Is the link with the same puppy and same puppy name... I would look into it if I were you.


I recognise that member name from GoCorgi.com and it is owned by a girl who insists on buying a corgi pup from a BYB despite our best efforts to convince her otherwise, and she also insists on buying this puppy while she is going to be extremely busy with college. BabySophieCorgiEyes, are you behindereyes? The name has a similar theme (eyes).

If so, I want you to know that I still don't approve, no matter what forum it is. >X.x;<


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



BabySophieCorgiEyes said:


> I hope someone didn't take her picture, that would just be wrong!!!


The picture, which belongs to Denningfarms breeders in Iowa, is pretty much available to anyone who cares to copy-and-paste it and develop a story around it.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Yep, here it is! 

http://denningfarms.com/Corgis.htm

Of course, I think you said your mom's name is Tiffany.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Well, now-we do live in a small world. This has gotten so intriguing I've gotten tired and think I'll go to bed.


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Unfortunately, that is a BYB or a puppymill, look at all the "designer" breeds... and the prices.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Yeah, pretty interesting site!


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



cshellenberger said:


> Yep, here it is!
> 
> http://denningfarms.com/Corgis.htm
> 
> Of course, I think you said your mom's name is Tiffany.


That is the breeder I went with. Her name and everything was put on the web the day I bought her.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

You went to a puppy mill? I'm really disappointed that as much as we talk about how horrific these places are you bought there.


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

It is not a puppy mill, she only breeds 3 of those dogs. Trust me I check her out before I even decided. Everything is good. She takes great care of the dogs and puppies.

The other dogs are bred with her daughter-in-law.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

She breeds mixes dear, she's not a reputable breeder.


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



cshellenberger said:


> She breeds mixes dear, she's not a reputable breeder.


Well, I do not agree with that, just because someone mixes breeds does not mean the are not good. I did alot of screening with her. I made sure I researched. Also I will not say I am sorry, because then I would be being dishonest. She talks so highly of her puppies. She really does care about them and I know this from speaking with her. Sophie is a little cutie.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

I have to ask you again, are you the girl from the other sites? Please be honest with us.


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Nope. I really don't know why someone would use her picture and stuff. Oh well and thats how the cookie crumbles. It really doesn't matter, because sophie really is mine. I am very excited to bring her home. I looked at some of those sites. That girl says she has a cocker spainel. The only other dogs I have live with my dad. I am just going to be excited for my future with her. I have her vet appointment set up and training classes. I want to maybe have her be a Canine Good Citizen, so I can visit sick kids in the hospital and they will have her to look forward to.

I have to say this, I really want you bull dog!! It is adorable. I was going to get one, but I couldn't find a breeder.  Oh well I got Sophie and she is mine. I just bought a book so I can make her treats for training. I love to read. It is my favorite thing to do, beside talk about how cute my baby Sophie is.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

To me, that site looks like it's trying to sell a new car. She doesn't look like she cares about her dogs. Maybe she takes care of them, but I don't think she REALLY cares. The first thing the homepage says, is "Steps for purchasing a puppy." A good breeder would first make sure that this breed is for you. I don't see any of the parents on that site, and all I see is "Boy; $700:Girl; $750" so on, so on. I think this person only cares about the money. Not the dogs.


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



Jaylie said:


> To me, that site looks like it's trying to sell a new car. She doesn't look like she cares about her dogs. Maybe she takes care of them, but I don't think she REALLY cares. The first thing the homepage says, is "Steps for purchasing a puppy." A good breeder would first make sure that this breed is for you. I don't see any of the parents on that site, and all I see is "Boy; $700:Girl; $750" so on, so on. I think this person only cares about the money. Not the dogs.


I have talked with her and she truely cares for them indeed. I don't think she set the website up. I think it was her daughter-in-law.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

I agree Jaylie, reputable breeders also don't take credit cards, they also have their health garauntee where you cn readit on the site and they don't ship. You have to come PU your pup. 

I realy hope you're learning something here instead of just getting defensive.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/7077-good-breeder-bad-breeder.html


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Here's the site of a reputable breeder
http://www.stpatricksmastiffs.com/


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



cshellenberger said:


> I agree Jaylie, reputable breeders also don't take credit cards, they also have their health garauntee where you cn readit on the site and they don't ship. You have to come PU your pup.
> 
> I realy hope you're learning something here instead of just getting defensive.


I am not defensive. I am very calm about this. Actually, I was gonna have her shipped and she told me that she would prefer I didn't. She has been breeding corgi's for 12 years. I know I am happy with the puppy and happy with the breeder. I have to tell her to put her garauntee on her page. Sorry if it seem I am being defensive. I really am not. I have had a long day with trying to give blood and all. The lady almost broke the needle in my arm. It scared me half to death. I think I am just gonna go down to the red cross next time.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

As someone on here said before...You can do it right for twelve years, or you can do it wrong for twelve years.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

And another
http://www.southportmastiffs.com/main.html


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



cshellenberger said:


> Here's the site of a reputable breeder
> http://www.stpatricksmastiffs.com/


I agree that she may not be the best. I know for sure she is not a puppymill. If I had my choice there would defintely be thing I would chage about it. I know if and when I become a breeder. I will defintely do things differently then she does. I would rather focus on two breeders of dog instead of designer dogs and other breeds.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Here's another reputable breeder....

http://www.apromisekennnels.com/4436.html


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Is anyone else smelling a troll here or is it because i am so tired?

Baby, How old are you? From the way that you have written here im thinking maybe 12 at the most. As to what everyone is saying about the other sites, its true. You were over on seefido.com according to a few people i know looking for help. One of my friends from a ferret site was telling me about how she pleaded with you not to buy from a BYB. 

read the post good breeder bad breeder before you pick the pup up. Either someone has taken your money falsely or you are not all you appear but then i may just be too tired.


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



bearlasmom said:


> Is anyone else smelling a troll here or is it because i am so tired?
> 
> Baby, How old are you? From the way that you have written here im thinking maybe 12 at the most. As to what everyone is saying about the other sites, its true. You were over on seefido.com according to a few people i know looking for help. One of my friends from a ferret site was telling me about how she pleaded with you not to buy from a BYB.
> 
> read the post good breeder bad breeder before you pick the pup up. Either someone has taken your money falsely or you are not all you appear but then i may just be too tired.


I have never been to those sites. I am 20 years old. I type so it is quick. It may seem like I am 12 years old, but I am really 20 years old.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*



BabySophieCorgiEyes said:


> HI!!! I am new here, I am getting a new puppy in July. She is so darn cute. Her name is Sophie. I am not sure if I should post pictures though. She is a purebred pembroke welsh corgi.
> 
> Timmy AKA Tiffany


 


BabySophieCorgiEyes said:


> Hi nice to meet you tiffant and hannamaye!! My name is Sophie, my moms name is Tiffany. She truely loves me.


 
So, is your name Tiffany or Sophie?


----------



## BabySophieCorgiEyes (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



doglover1 said:


> You have been on GoCorgi and the animal Planet dog forum and now you are changing your age also You are trying to pull the wool over peoples eyes, and you kept many people going by posting about your Cocker Spaniel drama for months and how you very much wanted a corgi puppy.
> 
> I only joined here because someone else said something. I saw that others were asking about you and you are denying being part of those other forums and posting the same pictures, but it is you and I know that and so do you.
> 
> ...



the only other board I have been on is a baord from my vets office. I joined, but have not posted there at all.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

That breeder has to be a puppy mill!! I mean COME ON! who breeds that many different breeds of dog?!?! NOT A GOOD BREEDER!!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



BabySophieCorgiEyes said:


> The other dogs are bred with her daughter-in-law.


That is just wrong! Doesn't anyone else find this shocking?

I mean crossing a corgi and a pug is bad enough . . .

I really must apologize to the OP, Covertune, who apparently has been forgotten here. Once this whole mess is cleaned up (and it looks like that should happen soon), a moderator should come in, do a post-ectomy and return a healthy baby thread to you.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



BabySophieCorgiEyes said:


> I agree that she may not be the best. I know for sure she is not a puppymill. If I had my choice there would defintely be thing I would chage about it. I know if and when I become a breeder. I will defintely do things differently then she does. I would rather focus on two breeders of dog instead of designer dogs and other breeds.


Why would you support this person then? Why wouldn't you find a breeder to look up to, one who can give you support and someone who can provide the proverbial footprints for you to follow in?

I chose my breeder before I chose my pup... I knew these people and even though they are 8 hours away in another province, I know (from previous visits and living as their neighbour) how they treat their dogs and I knew if I was to get a puppy that I only wanted one from them.

Anyway... not quite the way I intended my picture post to go, lol, but no worries... I should be getting updated pics of my girl in the next few days and then I'll start a new thread.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*



> So, is your name Tiffany or Sophie?


I guess so far that doesn't warrant a response? I think we've either entered the twilight zone or participating in a one way trip to Fantasy Island.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*



BabySophieCorgiEyes said:


> the only other board I have been on is a baord from my vets office. I joined, but have not posted there at all.


http://www.gocorgi.com/forums/brags/1963-i-have-puppy.html
Well then this person on GoCorgi incidentally is naming their corgi pup the same thing you are. And her name is also Tiffany. What a coincidence. >9.9<

I'm sorry, but I have a lack of respect for people who cannot tell the truth (pet peeve of mine). Especially when it is so apparent to everyone around them. What is so difficult about telling the truth?


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

I think we have basically uncovered this troll...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*



BabySophieCorgiEyes said:


> It should not hurt him, we feed our cocker bread occassionally. She has always been fine with it and loves it. Plus it hardens her poop, so I can't argue with that.





BabySophieCorgiEyes said:


> I looked at some of those sites. That girl says she has a cocker spainel. The only other dogs I have live with my dad.


Contradictory info again. Tiff


----------



## MrsZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Carla, I was just fixing to post the exact thing you did. Had a cocker 9 days ago, but doesn't now? Hmmm!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

That's the thing about virtual dogs. They come and go with no warning at all.

The only reliable way to keep your story straight is to always tell the truth.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Yeah, unless you write a novel first, and then get your info off of that.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*



RonE said:


> That's the thing about virtual dogs. They come and go with no warning at all.
> 
> The only reliable way to keep your story straight is to always tell the truth.


I've known many a virtual dog in my time that vanished or ad the same pictures as another person's dog (usually a googled pic). What I don't get is what people get out of having fake dogs and bragging about them to complete strangers. hmmm?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

When my daughter was very young - too young and too allergic to care for a real dog - she had one of those little electronic virtual dog games. You had to "feed" the thing and "pet" it regularly and let it "outside." Frequently, it would wake you up in the middle of the night.

If you forgot about it for a few days, it would "die" and you'd have to do a hard reset to crank it up for another try.

I think, or at least hope, that's what we've got going on here.

BTW, that same daughter is 19 now and has a real dog that she helped care for, along with the rest of the litter, since he was a few days old. Zeke is a joyful addition to our family and a very good, though improbable, friend to Esther.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Lol, I knew about those virtual dogs, but didn't know they could actually DIE.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: My Puppy!*

HAHA I remember those little things....I never liked them. I got tired of pressing a button to pet, feed and play with my dog.


----------



## suzysmitt (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

She's so adorable. Bet you can't wait to get those puppy kisses.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



BabySophieCorgiEyes said:


> I am not defensive. I am very calm about this. Actually, I was gonna have her shipped and she told me that she would prefer I didn't.


Hmmm...I just looked at her site, and it said "You must then decide whether you will pick-up the puppy or have it shipped to a major airport near you. We will gladly make all flight arrangements for your puppy’s arrival. We will need to know what date and time works best for you. If you are shipping on an airline we expect payment in full one week prior to delivery. An airline approved pet carrier, and a Vet. Certificate is included with the cost of the shipping. Shipping Cost - $250"

DOesn't sound like she doesn't want to ship.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Hmm A Puppy dog Mystery indeed. Shes not playing this right. ( BabySophieClaireEyes) The thing that amazed me alot was the cocker spaniel thing...If she wants to trick use she should remember what shes saying...


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*


----------



## allaman (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*



Cheetah said:


> http://www.gocorgi.com/forums/brags/1963-i-have-puppy.html
> Well then this person on GoCorgi incidentally is naming their corgi pup the same thing you are. And her name is also Tiffany. What a coincidence. >9.9<
> 
> I'm sorry, but I have a lack of respect for people who cannot tell the truth (pet peeve of mine). Especially when it is so apparent to everyone around them. What is so difficult about telling the truth?


i used to be quite active on the now defunct autoweek.com forums. on occasion we would get somebody who would come in and start posting about how awesome a particular brand was no matter what the thread (it was frequently hyundai). i could only assume that the person posting was a hyundai employee trying to encourage discussion on the brand...could this poster be doing the same type of thing for this puppy farm from which she is supposedly adopting from? maybe she is trying to drum up some business for the farm.

just public speculation


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: My Puppy!*

Here's a link to the cleaned up version of this thread.

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/7936-my-puppy-cleaned-up.html

As for this version: Nothing to see here. Just move along.


----------

